# How to survey your own land?



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a link to an old article from TMEN -

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1986-09-01/Surveying-Your-Own-Land.aspx

The discussion is largely about the Public Land Survey System states but some of the info applies to the colonial states as well.

I might point out that few measurements in surveying have ever been exact and the article is incorrect in stating that sections are exactly one mile long and contain exactly 640 acres. In common practice, sections generally are somewhat less than one mile long and contain somewhat less than 640 acres.


----------

